# اختصاص الماجستير بالنسبه للهندسه الصناعيه



## hiba 1124 (30 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم
بس حابه اسئل سؤال خريج الهندسه الصناعيه شنو الاختصاصات بالنسبه للماجستير ؟؟؟


----------



## مساعد فني (16 يونيو 2012)

المسارات والتخصصات
-	هندسة النظم الصناعية.
-	هندسة نظم التصنيع.


هذا و الله أعلم


----------



## hussamabdu (7 أغسطس 2012)

التخصصات المتاحههي:
1) نظم تصنيع.
2) نظم صناعية.
3) عوامل بشرية.


----------



## maryammabrouk (13 أكتوبر 2012)

في جامعة قطر - كلية الهندسة، خريجات هندسة صناعية يكملون (ماجستير إدارة هندسية)
وفيها 3 مسارات يتخصصها الطالب/ة على السنة الثانية ومشروع التخرج
1- مسار إدارة عمليات Operation Management track
2- مسار الانشاء Construction Track
3- مسار التوريدات والخدمات اللوجستية Supply chain and logistics track


----------

